# marbles



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

March it is[] 2 1/2 ft. of snow[] ,, oh well, marbles anyone?


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

You Dun Gud taking those. I collect marbles and take pics all the time.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Here Goes a Marble pic.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pic's. I really like finding those little gems, as a added bonus to bottle hunting.[]
 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow,,,those are purdy. Thanks ,Micah


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 5, 2007)

The third one over in the third photo appears to be an oxblood. Those last three you posted are really nice too. I'm not sure about the top one but the other two appear to be popeyes or atleast have the same colors in them as a popeye. Did you dig them also?


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess I need to get my marbles all together [] I find them when I screen bottle digs,find them when metal detecting,in the attic, in the basement,and most recently from the cold air return upstairs. They are fun to find. Ever notice,whatever you are doing,when you find a marble you stop, clean it up and look at it as if it were gold, for a couple minutes you are a kid again.[X(]
 Thanks, Micah


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 5, 2007)

These are the top of the marble chain. These are guineas. The larger 3/4" ones are worth around $500-$600 each.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Zane those are awesome ........Got focus?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 5, 2007)

I know it's not a good pic. I'll try to get a better one for you.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 5, 2007)

here's another of them. i'm not sure if it's any better though. Hey Road Dog what do you think the one on the bottom left is? 

 Hey Dog I didn't realize those were your Popeyes. I thought tftfan posted them. That blue and red one is sweet.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Zane, All yours look CA (usually I.D from closer pics)except fer that light yellow/amber MFC. Here is a pic of  Akro Slags.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 5, 2007)

Those look a little like carnelians. The one I was asking about is blue and orange on a bottle green transparent base color. I got these in a trade for two bottles. One was an amber double eagle flask and the other was a Dr. Hooflands Bitters. I got the better end of that deal.

  These are all shooters


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

You meant Cornelian I think. Carnelian ae more orangish. Those back three are dug marbles from the Akro site. The front two are deep Red Slags.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW...again, how nice. I would love to find a couple of those. Got more pics?
 Thanks, Micah


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 5, 2007)

I could fill the board up with pics.Since it's a bottle site I won't.  Zane that's a great assortment in the group shot. Here are some slags from various makers.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

Those are super number nines. I picked out the yellow slag when I was trading because of the 9 swirl in it. I'm not the greatest at identifying but I can usually tell the better from the more common. After hanging around my dad(he's the real marble collector) I've picked up enough to sort through boxes and "Cherry-Pick". 
   Please feel free to post as many marble pics as possible and I'll see if I can tell what they are. You can quiz me. Here's another pic of a frame full.

     Would you call that one tft posted in the second and third pics an oxblood?


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 6, 2007)

I would say not.Look like Akro Aces. Hard to tell from pics with Ox unless pics are supr close and clear. Sometimes moniter settings can make colors look of too. Here are some Akro Lemonade Ox.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

Those ones are so out of this world I couldn't even miss them! wow!!! I' will have to show my old man this thread now. Sweet marbles!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 6, 2007)

Could you post diff. views of these two? Closer if you can.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll get better pics today of all the marbles and from different sides also if you like.I'm headed to bed. I'm sure my wife thinks it's about time. I'll be sure to post them by this evening. Do me a favor and get some more pics of your best. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 6, 2007)

Land of Marbles has lots of good pics in the Killer Marble Section. 
http://www.landofmarbles.com/phpbb/


----------



## epgorge (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link roaddog. I have about a thousand marbles and have no idea what any of them are. I will now study. They go back at least 40 years when I won most them. I use to have this thing or ball bearings. I guess they aren't worth much, but I still like them. i use to trad up to five marbles for one of them.

 Joel


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 6, 2007)

Post a few at a time and folks over there will do their best to help I.D.


----------



## stonemason (Mar 6, 2007)

Any idea what the clay like and dark glass marbles were actually made from, and where? A few years ago I was metal detecting an old farm house down in the dirt cellar. I got a very faint but clear reading which was a few of these really old crude looking marbles.I still have some of the dark glass ones and they still register with my old detector. Maybe a high iron content?


----------



## logueb (Mar 6, 2007)

I must say that I am totaly amazed.  I had no idea that marbles could come in such a wide array of colors and designs.  Are these special made by artisans?  Surely you would not place these on the ground and play a game of marbles with those gems.  I remember well those little nicks that came on marbles from one striking one another during a game of marbles.  You guys ever played marbles? Had your mom fuss about wearing the knees out of those jeans from too much marble playing? Aaaaaahh! Back in the days when life was so much simpler.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 7, 2007)

The ones I show in the large group (Slags) are all handgathered. Date somewhere between 1905 and 1920's. M.F. Christensen had a endless variety of shades of colors. In the picture are marbles from Akro Agate Company and M.F. Christensen and a handgathered from Christensen.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 7, 2007)

Can anyone identify these marbles The one is a typical fancy benny but the other 4 are somthing else?

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 7, 2007)

Cobalt blue decorated salt glazed stoneware just like the crocks. That one with the Stripe on it is much better than the rest though in my opinion.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Zane thats what i had thought they were. now the question is how much are they worth?

 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 7, 2007)

Let me find my book and I'll get back to you if Road dog or anyone else doesn't first.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 8, 2007)

I took a few more pics, and also put them on landofmarbles,no help over there yet.It's kinda fun try'n to get good pics.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for look'n.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice pictures tftfan. I wish I could do that with my camera.

 Hey Road Dog Here's a few photos for you of the marbles you asked about. enjoy


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

even more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

last one of those but more to come.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

a few others


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

last one for now. I believe this to be a Steubenville Leighton transistional slag. It's a shame it was broken so badly. I dug this one in Steubenville, Ohio


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Zane. I thought I saw some Bricks. Nice. That Slag has to have a Melted Pontil to be a Leighton. How's it Look?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 10, 2007)

here's the only marbles i have....i know, i know....40s and common....except the large aqua one its not a marble its a rolled up piece of glass from the railroad tracks


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

This lady who had the slew of bottles I looked at today, also had a bunch of marbles. She showed me a crystal marble, huge, it was. It had a figural in the middle. Kinda cool. She said someone told her it was valuable. Any idea. Has anyone heard of Crystals with figurals in them?
 Joel


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is what I believe you are referring to. They are called "Sulphide Marbles" and have all sorts of things inside them. This one I bought for my dad a few years ago for Christmas. It's a wild boar. It's in the top right hand corner of the photo.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's a whole frame of nice machine mades.


----------



## diginit (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey BNB! A rolled up piece of glass from the railroad tracks ? Sounds like a marble to me. lol 
 For Epgeorge...  I heard there were figures such as mickey mouse,etc in some marbles and they are collectible. Which means they would be of some value, but I haven't seen one myself as yet.
 Don't let her sell it without getting a few estimates. 
 Zane-  Thanks, I'm nearly drooling on my keyboard. If I knock them out of the circle, They're mine.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 12, 2007)

call me Spencer...my dad talks about when they used to find those and they used them for shooters when they played i never saw one before and was starting to believe they were just a myth but now that i have found one i know for sure they exist!


----------



## diginit (Mar 12, 2007)

Howdy Spencer! Very Nice website,by the way.  I guess I'll have to look closer when I'm around the tracks. Do you know what they were originally used for or how they came into existance?  James


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 12, 2007)

This photo is of shooters.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice pics Zane. Quite an assortment. Makes for some interesting viewing. I like Red Slags.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are some Akro Oxblood marbles.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

All Leighton Marbles.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the Blue Bloods Dog!!! Those Leighton Marbles are nice too. Do you know Steve Olenick? He collects Navarre Leightons and has quite a few. I think my dad only has four of them.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't know him. I'm kinda an Island here in NC with marble collecting


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW!

   I guess you'd probably like to come up here and dig one of the early Leighton Sites? Let me know sometime if you do. I can show you where the site was but I can't find a dump yet. There has to be a dump I'd think just like all the other factories had am I correct in thinking that?
    I know where the factory was here and I think my buddy Steve knows approximately where the Navarre site was. I'd love to poke around either. I'm going to try to get permission to probe and dig on and near the Steubenville Site. It's currently a vacant lot.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you checked out the Akron marble site about Leighton. Brian has lots of good info. He pops in here now and then. http://akronmarbles.com/james_harvey_leighton_companies.htm


----------



## probe zilla (Mar 18, 2007)

i to have a lot of marbles i have dug while digging bottles, i have a question;  what is easiest way to determine the value of a marble.   they all look the same to me


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 19, 2007)

Size and colors are very important. I've always thought a good rule of thumb is, more colors = better normally and larger usually means better. Remember all rules have exceptions.There can be a several hundred $ difference in an eighth of and inch.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

Check out this marble I picked up in a trade Road Dog. It's a nice "China". It's the nicest one I've seen in person.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

One more pic


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 26, 2007)

zane, looks like we got a few night owls around here lol


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

I never sleep.


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 26, 2007)

Get on the chat room


----------



## capsoda (Mar 26, 2007)

I used to have the never sleep malady but I got over it. When I was 37 I had a stress related stroke. Ever since then I can sleep like a baby, most of the time. Of course the VA says it is from post trumatic stress but I think that they just don't know the differance between ptsd and pissed.


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 26, 2007)

diggin sure is a great stress reliver !


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 26, 2007)

Center marble looks like a Jasper or Lined Crockery.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 3, 2007)

Check out my latest aquisition, Dog. Would you call this an "Egg Yolk Oxblood" or a "lemonade Oxblood"? 

 Sorry about the Photo. I'll post another when I get the marbles. I feel like a got a good deal either way whether it's one or the other. It's a 32nd shy of 3/4. Isn't that large for an Oxblood?


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 9, 2007)

Lemonade Ox. You can get various types of Ox up to 1" with Akro.


----------



## akronmarbles (May 8, 2007)

*Steubenville marble works....*

Zane,
 I'll come down and dig the marble works with you - I have been there several times but only ever find a handfull of glass each time. I wasn't really digging - just scratching around. I could never find anyone home next door to ask permission from. If you can get permission, I would love to tear into that place.

 Brian


----------



## LC (May 8, 2007)

Zane, is the one at left one of those bad boys that glow in the dark ? Reaching for the proper name of them but can not pull it out ! Is it
phosphorous ??[/align]

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## muddyfingers (May 9, 2007)

I've got a few loose marbles hanging around! Most of which I have also picked up while digging, or walkng in creeks. A few sleepers are here I'm sure.                                                     Willy


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 10, 2007)

Brian, I'll look into getting permission to dig on the site. I've been working out of town so I didn't get to see your post until this morning. 

 Muddy post a few photos of your marbles if you wouldn't mind.

 LC, yes it glows. It's a Lemonade Oxblood all lemonades and Limeades glow.


----------



## muddyfingers (May 12, 2007)

Here are a few I just grabbed out of the jars. Sorry for the pics I am not a photo person, let alone a marble person. I just cant leave them out.


----------



## muddyfingers (May 12, 2007)

another...


----------



## muddyfingers (May 12, 2007)

and another.......


----------



## muddyfingers (May 12, 2007)

last one, and it is my favorite......


----------



## muddyfingers (May 12, 2007)

maybe just the other side....


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

Very interesting Muddy. I see some pretty good marbles there. The Shooter at about 10 o'clock appears to be a dandy among several others. The red and black one is darn nice too! 
   I bought these two in an online bottle auction Pretty cheap. They are the same two I posted a photo of before but this photo was taken by me and not the Auction House.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

Here's a better photo of the Brick on the right.


----------



## muddyfingers (May 13, 2007)

Ok I am goig to play with my camera and some lights today and see if I can get some better pics. I know nothing about marbles! I know I dont have more than $5 or $10 invested in the few I have bought. All the others I have dug or picked up in creeks. I wil post new pics soon. Thanks again Zane.
                                                                           Willy


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

The 7 marbles marked are the ones I'd like to see better photos of. Number 1 appears to be an Agate or stone marble to me. That one alone would be worth more than you have invested in them.


----------



## muddyfingers (May 15, 2007)

Zane I haven't forgot about you, but I just can't seem to get any of the pics I take of the marbles to come out clear. I haven't givin up hope so give me time I'll figure it out eventually. I can go ahead and let you know the shooter which is #2 you have marked is in real bad shape. On a scale of 1-10 it is no better than a 3.33 at it's best. So to a marble collector it would probably be garbage. 
                                                                                             Willy


----------

